# Text drehen in Photoshop 6?



## Shiivva (21. Juli 2001)

Wie kann ich in Photoshop 6 Textebenen drehen oder überhaupt Text nicht nur horizontal/vertikal ausrichten sondern vielleicht direkt am Objekt?


----------



## prophet4 (21. Juli 2001)

strg+t und dann kannst du den Text drehen

das was du mit dem Objekt meinst... das verstehe ich nicht so ganz  
beschreib dein Problem etwas genauer

cu prophet


----------



## Shiivva (21. Juli 2001)

*so*

einfach geht das? Cool *g* probier ich nachher mal aus!

Das was ich "am Objekt ausrichten" meine:
Nehmen wir mal an, ich hätte die Form eines Mundes und möchte nun den Text daran ausrichten, das heisst den Text irgendwie formen..


----------



## prophet4 (21. Juli 2001)

jetzt hab ich verstanden was du meinst

einfach auf das "T" klicken wenn die Schrift markiert ist(siehe pic)






da musst du nur die richtige Form auswählen


----------



## Shiivva (22. Juli 2001)

Hi!

Also ich hab das mit dem Strg+T mal ausprobiert. Funktioniert aber leider nicht...d.h. wo in dem Menü finde ich "drehen"?

Und das mit dem Text krümmen war mir bekannt, ich dachte nur es gäbe vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, Text "manuell" zu verformen oder so...


----------



## prophet4 (22. Juli 2001)

Bearbeiten >>> Transformieren >>> Drehen
ich hoffe es klappt jetzt



> Und das mit dem Text krümmen war mir bekannt, ich dachte nur es gäbe vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, Text "manuell" zu verformen oder so...



das kann man dort doch auch machen
du musst ja nicht die Formen verwenden...
bewege díe Balken einfach manuell


----------



## Shiivva (22. Juli 2001)

manchmal bin ich auch echt doof... :] 

Danke für Deine Hilfe...
hat super geklappt!

LG,
Shiivva


----------

